# 2001 Allroad... Keep it or Sell it?



## 06RS (Sep 3, 2008)

My mother has an '02 Allroad. It is a 65k mile one owner car, and it is VERY clean. It is a 2.7T with an automatic. I am trying to help her decide as to whether she should keep it for a few more years, or get out of if while the getting is good.
The car has not had many issues. We replaced a front suspension airbag, an alternator, an O2 sensor, and a coolant temp sensor. Outside of that, the car has been mostly trouble free.
I know there are a few ticking time bombs that could turn into very expensive repairs, ie Torque Convertor, Turbo(s), Cats.
What other components should go on the watch list?
The car is worth around $10k now, if she runs into a $2k+ repair next spring I'll certainly regret not selling. 
Any opinions as to how likely it will be that we run into a very expensive repair?


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: 2001 Allroad... Keep it or Sell it? (06RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06RS* »_
Any opinions as to how likely it will be that we run into a very expensive repair?


100% 
maybe not this spring but if you keep it long enough...


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 2001 Allroad... Keep it or Sell it? (dubhuman)*

Yeah, you're going to have to do that T-belt and all that by 80K, its not cheap...but the car is great otherwise, no more to upkeep than any other car after 100K. What else can you buy that offers as much for 10 grand?







I'd sure love to have another allroad w/ 65K ! Gotta be a stick tho...
My 6-speed has 155K btw...recently had to do front bags and a compressor (402d since 70K). A coolant temp switch and a few sets of tires. And the front CV joints at like 130K. OH, and the hatch struts at 90K..wierd how they just failed one day completely.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

Like you said....Depends on what you want to spend on maintenance. Keep it!


----------

